# Topic Explored Alphabetically!



## creative

Here is a great game I saw on another forum.  A topic is chosen and posts are made, about the topic, by entering the first letter of the _first word_ with the next letter of the alphabet.  Just see below... 

_X and z can be omitted_.  

Whoever does the last letter e.g. Y can pick the next topic.  Have fun!  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Topic:  *Things involved in cooking

**A*dding seasoning (next word starts with a B)


----------



## Hoot

*B*lind Baking a pie crust


----------



## creative

*C*reaming butter and sugar to make a sponge/cake


----------



## roadfix

Dates wrapped in bacon


----------



## creative

*E*king out mince with lentils (to make it go further)


----------



## Cheryl J

*F*rying chicken


----------



## creative

Kettling fish (i.e. cooking it in a fish kettle)


----------



## radhuni

Lentil soup with vegetables


----------



## Addie

What happened to 

*G*inger spices up life.

Now it is "M"'s turn.


----------



## CWS4322

marinating meat


----------



## Addie

*N*uts are so nutritious for you.


----------



## creative

*O*pen out a chicken fillet (to stuff it)


----------



## CWS4322

Pan-fried walleye and asparagus herald the arrival of summer in Minnesota.


----------



## creative

*Q*uantity assessing i.e. adapting a recipe for larger/smaller proportions


----------



## yummy_food

Roast marshmallows at a campfire 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

*S*earing meat to seal in the flavour.


----------

